# Led Spot and Fire and Ice Type LED Spots At Home Depot In Christmas Section



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

I know that Spirit has pretty much sold out of the led spots and fire and ice and toxic green led lights. Home Depot has their Christmas stuff out and LED spots and projection style LEDs in stock. The projection lights create an under water type effect. I had originally posted that these were the fire and ice type but it was confirmed by other members that they are not. The spots are also different than Spirit because they don't have the strobing option. They are made by Gemmy but are packaged for Christmas in different boxes. The spot light LEDs are $15 and the other lights are called projections and are $20. They have blue, red and green spots and projections type the same colors. I got a blue projections type light and the under water type light effect is cool. Hope this helps someone that is looking for these.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I got a blue one too. Looks creepy pointed straight up at some overhanging leaves and branches. Makes it look like the leaves are moving.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Lowes is carrying them too..


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks!!!! Missed out on the Spirit lights but glad I did as this is a better price


----------



## Kosch (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah we got a green one and blue one. They are seriously bright! 

They also have some white LED spotlights that are supposedly 220 lumens for like $9, may be interesting to play with putting lenses over or something if they really are that bright.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Lowe's and Walmart have them here in our little town. I was wondering how good they work.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Bought a few of them this year. Great effects.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Family Dollar has them too. Multicolor and White. $20 each, I believe. (X-mas section)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw several colors of these on display in my Home Depot just the other night and pushed the Try Me on the little diorama they had to showcase them and honestly I wasn't that impressed with them for a haunt look. Aren't they called kaleidoscope? Apart from Xmas pricing on them there's another reason they aren't priced as high as the halloween fire & ice ones--the look is not the same. I'd definitely recommend looking for the Try Me display before taking home so you know what to expect.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up! Just bought a couple from my local Home Depot. The red one looks awesome on my spider tree.


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

Picked up two of the blue at Lowes. Have them pointing at a graveyard scene with a regular green flood inbetween to add some accent to the tombstones. I am more than happy with the effect the lights give.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I picked up the multi colored one from Lowe's, from their Halloween section. The Try Me was terrible, but I wanted to use it for both Halloween and Christmas, and I thought if nothing else, it would at least be good for Christmas.

When I got it home and tried it out, I was really impressed with how much light it threw. However, I have only used it indoors so far, and we do have a street light right across from our house. I'm not sure it will do much out there, but I'm going to give it a shot anyway. I do think it will be great on the snow at Christmas!

This is a very brief video of mine:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152720592095569


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Non-strobing Gemmy Spotlights at HD*

I did not buy any of the Gemmy Kaleidoscope spotlights from HD, but did stop in today and picked up several Gemmy Blue colored non-strobing spotlights. (It isn't apparent these are from Gemmy though as it's only thru a product model number listed on the instruction sheet inside the box which matches the product number Gemmy has for HD's spotlight version on their Gemmy website that confirms it.)

HomeDepot's website for my local store indicated they had stock in the spotlights, but when I went there I couldn't find any of the spotlights in the Gemmy Lightshow Kaleidoscope area. Customer Service had me bring up the product on my iPhone and there is info on the page that tells them where to look for it in the store. Turns out it was with their regular xmas lighting on the very bottom floor shelf area. $14.98. My store had limited stock in all 3 colors (red, blue, green). BTW the box is red and says "Home Accents Holiday" on it and no mention of Gemmy anywhere, just "distributed by HD".

The fixtures do look different from the HD website's picture adding somewhat to the confusion of what you are buying. And the spotlight's outer housing looks different than Spirit Halloween's optional-strobing spotlights that are slightly more expensive*. I plugged one of the HD spotlights in and it's a nice blue color using three (3) 1W LEDs. I'm still trying to figure out if I need any other colors this year before HD stock is depleted prior to halloween.

If this is what you are looking for here's what the packaging looks like in Home Depot's stores. Also including a photo of the what the top of the fixture looks like.




















*when I compared the spotlights from Home Depot and Spirit, I noticed that the HD one has a plastic housing, whereas SH's is metal. Clearly the SH one is an upgrade to the HD one but if you don't care about the metal housing and optional switch to go from static lighting to strobe, then the HD one is a good buy for the price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Gemmy's Kaleidoscope vs. Fire & Ice Lights*

Since there seems to be a lot of confusion about Gemmy's Fire & Ice spotlight and the Kaleidoscope one, they do look similar but are not the same, I thought I'd post a photo illustrating the two next to each other. As you will see the housings look the same but the globe size is a dead give-a-way as to which one you are looking at.

On the *Left is a blue Kaleidoscope* I bought from Home Depot maybe a month ago. On the *Right is a Fire & Ice Spotlight* (happens to be the red F&I) I bought from GrandinRoad. Same as the one sold thru Spirit Halloween which I also have.










The light pattern from the Kaleidoscope is very similar to a kaleidoscope if you watch it rotate around on the wall. It only has one color LED, or maybe one color and a white (haven't looked inside). There is a multicolored one too that will employ several different colored LEDs but again the movement of the light pattern is like a kaleidoscope, not a flame.

The light pattern from the Fire & Ice when angled at the wall or ceiling will more closely resemble flames flickering up from the source. The Red F&I uses red and a yellow LED; the green uses green and an orange I believe; there is also a multicolored one Lowes was selling this year (now almost sold out across the country) and it uses multiple colored LEDs as well. Publix grocery store in the east (not my area of the country) also sells one of the F&I models....I think it was the red one.

While constructed similarly it's interesting how a half dome faceted globe can project a different look that of an almost full faceted globe.


----------



## Spoetzl (Oct 15, 2014)

I bought the green "Projections" type globe at Home Depot a few weeks ago. Agree it is more of a kaleidoscope moving pattern (takes a while to warm up and start moving btw!), but it does still give a great under-water type effect. I am using it for a green spectral effect behind a magic mirror and it looks great.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Good to know! Went to Spirit a few weeks ago to exchange one of my blue LED's for the fire and ice but they were sold out so I ended up with the plain red one.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

I picked up alot of these and have gotten so many compliments already. I love halloween string lights, but these LED spotlights cast spooky color and shadows and make my haunt look more mature and spookier!


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

So is it confirmed that the Home Depot fire and ice spotlight is the same model as the Spirit Halloween/Grandin Road one's?


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

It looks like it is not the same model as the Spirit and GR fire and ice type. It has a nice look but is different. It has an under water light pattern effect. The spots also are different. They do not have a strobe option like the Spirit spots.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

May repost these two video links in multiple threads because they are "combo" effects.
Both videos below use the Gemmy Lightshow Blue Kaleidoscope model sold at Lowes.

Video #1: 

PLEASE NOTE! If you buy the Blue Kaleidoscope product, it really won't look much at all like what you see in my video. It's more like 90% of the 3W Blue LED ocean / pirate light. So please don't use the video to judge what the Blue Kaleidoscope will look like. I probably shouldn't have posted it--don't want to add to any confusion already out there. I will say, though, that the Blue Kaleidoscope looks pretty cool.

Blue Kaleidoscope + 3W Blue LED ocean / pirate light may people have. The Blue Kaleidoscope alone projected on the side of my house actually looks fabulous; but my point and shoot camera couldn't capture it properly. So I combined things. You're really seeing more of the 3W Blue LED "pirate" / ocean light than the Kaleidoscope. May Plug and Play tonight, spiking in the Kaleidoscope light and setting a 2 to 4 hour after dawn setting on one of my dusk-to-dawn controllers. Again, really works fine by itself in person. Made an early morning trip to Lowes when they opened to pick up a second Kaleidoscope. Great for Halloween. Not sure I'm feeling it for Christmas so much, oddly enough:





Video #2:

Although not just the Blue Kaleidoscope, this video gives a better idea of what things might / could look like. But of course you won't see any green or red--those are laser dots coming from another source.

Blue Kaleidoscope + red and green stage laser. May disable the red laser to get the green "firefly" dots only. Looks much cooler in person, projected into some trees in my backyard. The video capabilities of the camera don't do it justice at all. But the combined effect is Pandora-like in my opinion, ala James Cameron.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*Another video; only the Blue Kaleidoscope*

Sorry for the poor video quality. Again, my digital point and shoot does lousy in low light conditions. This is a a video using only Blue Kaleidoscope lights. Adding the 3W Blue LED "pirate" / ocean wave light in the other video may have been misleading. The only other lighting unit is a red and green stage laser unit creating red and green spots. You may not be able to see those in this video. This was from an early morning "drive by" video I made on my way to work. Now have both units on a dusk + 2 hour display setting. One blue kaleidoscope light is pointing at the side of my house and a second, same model, is pointing toward the backyard.

In this video, I moved the red and green laser unit inside and upstairs, safe from the elements, pointing out of a bathroom window. Again, the video just doesn't capture how cool it all looks. Did a walk-around with my wife--she really loved the green dots--very pretty combined with the Blue kaleidoscope. Will be adding two more Blue Kaleidoscope lights and two more green red stage laser units so that the whole backyard will be lit. Scored two more Blue kaleidoscope lights today, have another laser unit in transit, and just placed a final Amazon Prime order for the 3rd laser unit.

Speaking of green lasers and fog, I may finally deploy my modded Guitar Center Venue-brand green laser vortex unit. I like the idea of pointing it down from a second story window into the backyard. Dunno. Still thinking about it.

Hope to do some fog machine tests later this week. The fact that fog rises could be a huge benefit in a backyard scene like this with lit trees. Anyway, here's the (rather crappy) video:


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Just to be clear, it appears the Gemmy Lightshow Blue Kaleidoscope is being sold at Lowes, Home Depot, and Kmart. All my local Home Depots are sold out of the Blue Kaleidoscope. And only a few Lowes stores local to me have the Blue. I made sure to get all I'll need now, before they're gone completely:

http://www.gemmy.com/Outdoor_Kaleidoscope_Spotlight_Blue_p/88619.htm

Also picked up a White Kaleidoscope for $20 at a Family Dollar. The White doesn't impress me so far. But my thinking is to use a gel / color filter to get whatever single-color Kaleidoscope I want. Some claim you can turn a white light into a UV blacklight by wrapping a light in purple gel from a place like Rosco. Dunno how well that would work, if at all...


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Since there seems to be a lot of confusion about Gemmy's Fire & Ice spotlight and the Kaleidoscope one, they do look similar but are not the same, I thought I'd post a photo illustrating the two next to each other. As you will see the housings look the same but the globe size is a dead give-a-way as to which one you are looking at.
> 
> On the *Left is a blue Kaleidoscope* I bought from Home Depot maybe a month ago. On the *Right is a Fire & Ice Spotlight* (happens to be the red F&I) I bought from GrandinRoad. Same as the one sold thru Spirit Halloween which I also have.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this - I was literally going to make a near-identical comparison post over the weekend, but didn't get around to it. 



Jottle said:


> So is it confirmed that the Home Depot fire and ice spotlight is the same model as the Spirit Halloween/Grandin Road one's?


Like foolishmortal said, they're similar, but not quite the same. I posted in another thread that the models sold at Home Depot look a little more Christmasy to me, while the F&I spotlight actually looks like, well, fire (or so it seems in videos - mine is broken so I don't know what it looks like in person). But the spotlights are made by the same company, look extremely similar and even come with the same generic instructions in the box.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I just got my grandin road fire and ice light today. It doesn't move and is broken, so needless I'm a bit upset. Ugh. I also got one from home depot and the one from amazon. The amazon works well. The home depot one it was noise activated and only stayed on for 30 seconds. That might be a different one from what others are getting.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought one of the green "swirling light" models and put it under an upside down white 5-gallon bucket for a nuclear power core sort of effect in the Frankenstein lab. The projection onto the translucent bucket is pretty nice. It looks almost biological. (The bucket sitting out by itself looks pretty cheesy, but the light effect is good enough that I plan to mount it into a decent Frankenstein style equipment cabinet. Next year....)


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Also, thanks for noting that they sometimes take a while to start turning. My first one was stalled out of the box, and I returned it. If it does it again I am going to open it and lube it with graphite.

(Edit: a second one has started stalling when cold, but starts up if let run for a while.)


----------

